# WTB Sears Spaceliner



## stoney (Apr 8, 2018)

WANTED, boys Sears Spaceliner. Chrome with springer version. Really don't want a project. A couple of minor needs are okay. Please PM with pics, price info etc. Thanks, Ray


----------



## BrentP (Apr 10, 2018)

I noticed a nice one on the Bay last week that doesn't require much (if any) work.  It wouldn't surprise me if it's from a Cabe member.  I assume you checked the sales forum here, already.


----------



## stoney (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes I have, I appreciate your post.


----------



## jchicago (Apr 16, 2018)

Found this on FB. Is this the one? https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1499644330163730


----------



## stoney (Apr 16, 2018)

That is what I am looking for, wish they had better pictures


----------



## stoney (Apr 16, 2018)

I see it already sold, looked pretty nice. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## stoney (Apr 29, 2018)

I will be back on the hunt soon. I will be pretty much unplugged for the next 2 weeks. Till May 14th


----------

